# Hogwarts Houses



## MissGinger

What Hogwarts House would you belong in? Mention your type in your answer. 

You can take the quiz here: Harry Potter - Sorting Hat House Quiz

Here's mine:

*INTJ*










*Your in-depth results are:*

Ravenclaw - 12
Hufflepuff - 10
Slytherin - 10
Gryffindor - 9


----------



## dizzygirl

The sorting hat says:










Your in-depth results are:

Hufflepuff - 14
Ravenclaw - 12
Gryffindor - 11
Slytherin - 7
---------------

this was fun! and had more sensible questions than similar other quizzes


----------



## Vermillion

Your in-depth results are:

*Gryffindor - 12*
*Ravenclaw - 12*
Slytherin - 10
Hufflepuff - 9


----------



## JayDubs

Your in-depth results are: 

Gryffindor - 13
Ravenclaw - 11
Slytherin - 11
Hufflepuff - 6

Hmm... that's odd. Seems like Gryffindor just means helping out your friends and punching people in the face when they try to steal your sammich. Because I got away with pocketing the money, not helping the little kid find his toy, saying "screw you" to the dirty thief who wanted to buy medicine, and blackmailing my reformed enemy to pay me back. 

Really, I think my result should have been "Not Hufflepuff."


----------



## Alice_Morgan

Ravenclaw - 11
Slytherin - 11
Gryffindor - 10
Hufflepuff - 10

Pottermore sorted me into Ravenclaw, as well, so I suppose this is true.


----------



## TogetherAgain

I don't need this test, I've been sorted into Slytherin by POTTERMORE ITSELF.


----------



## MissGinger

TogetherAgain said:


> I don't need this test, I've been sorted into Slytherin by POTTERMORE ITSELF.


Good for you.


----------



## traceur

ENTP 
4w5 7w8 8w7










Gryffindor - 13
Slytherin - 12
Ravenclaw - 11
Hufflepuff - 6


----------



## zerocrossing

TogetherAgain said:


> I don't need this test, I've been sorted into Slytherin by POTTERMORE ITSELF.


Me too!


----------



## Thomas60

ENTJ 
13 Slytherin
11
10
8

Can't really remember the rest, I just did the test, voted and closed the window.


----------



## Emily Riddle

INFP and Slytherin. Every time I take Hogwarts House quizzes, I often get Slytherin, and sometimes Ravenclaw. But I've been an official Slytherin student when I took the Sorting Hat on Pottermore.


----------



## skycloud86

Ravenclaw - 14
Hufflepuff - 12
Gryffindor - 11
Slytherin - 6


----------



## Dark Romantic

Gryffindor - 14
Slytherin - 12
Ravenclaw - 8
Hufflepuff - 7


----------



## Borrowed Lunacy

*The sorting hat says that I belong in Ravenclaw!*









Said Ravenclaw, "We'll teach those whose intelligence is surest."

Ravenclaw students tend to be clever, witty, intelligent, and knowledgeable.
Notable residents include Cho Chang and Padma Patil (objects of Harry and Ron's affections), and Luna Lovegood (daughter of The Quibbler magazine's editor).

This is from this website.
I took this test because the other test's results were: 
Gryffindor - 13
Hufflepuff - 13
Ravenclaw - 12
Slytherin - 7

My score on this site (0-100) was:
58 Gryffindor
78 Ravenclaw
68 Hufflepuff
49 Slytherin
This one is probably closer to the pottermore test in accuracy (I can't get onto Pottermore yet  I wish my sister told me to sign up for it)


----------



## Quenjy

Ravenclaw - 12
Hufflepuff - 10
Gryffindor - 9
Slytherin - 8


My eyes are still bleeding though, the color of this site is just too much for me to handle.


----------



## Fleetfoot

Gryffindor - 14
Slytherin - 13
Ravenclaw - 10
Hufflepuff - 6


----------



## V3n0M93

Your in-depth results are:

Slytherin - 17
Gryffindor - 11
Ravenclaw - 8
Hufflepuff - 3


----------



## FreeSpirit




----------



## Shenanigans

Type: ISTP
*Slytherin - 13*
Ravenclaw - 11
Gryffindor - 10
Hufflepuff - 6

I usually get Ravenclaw when I take these tests, but I suppose Slytherin is fairly accurate too.


----------



## MissGinger

Shenanigans said:


> Type: ISTP
> *Slytherin - 13*
> Ravenclaw - 11
> Gryffindor - 10
> Hufflepuff - 6
> 
> I usually get Ravenclaw when I take these tests, but I suppose Slytherin is fairly accurate too.


Seeing that you're with a freakin snake!


----------



## Navi

AppleCat said:


> The sorting hat says:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your in-depth results are:
> 
> Gryffindor - 15
> Ravenclaw - 11
> Slytherin - 10
> Hufflepuff - 8
> 
> Probably about right.
> The order of the houses are about right too. Hufflepuff dead last. Nobody wants to be in Hufflepuff, as mentioned in this video...



The abortion spell. 

Oh my. :laughing:


----------



## Promethea




----------



## chasingdreams

Slytherin


----------



## SherlyDEDUCE

Ravenclaw by this test, *LEGIT SLYTHERIN ON POTTERMORE. 

*
INTJ
5w4 4w5 8w7


----------



## Missolitude

INTJ

Hufflepuff - 14
Gryffindor - 11
Ravenclaw - 11
Slytherin - 9


----------



## corvus12

*sorting hat says:*








*To put this result on your web page, copy this text a*Hufflepuff - 15
Ravenclaw - 13

Gryffindor - 1Hufflepuff - 15 
Ravenclaw - 13 
ryffindor - 12 
Slytherin - 6
Slytherin - 6*nd paste it into your html code.*
Hufflepuff - 15
Ravenclaw - 13
Gryffindor - 12
Slytherin - 6
*Your in-depth results are:*Hufflepuff - 15
Ravenclaw - 13
Gryffindor - 12
Slytherin - 6​


----------



## Nekomata

Gryffindor - 15
Slytherin - 15
Ravenclaw - 8
Hufflepuff - 3

I'm probably more Slytherin than Gryffindor though.


----------



## chindraj

I took the Pottermore test and got Ravenclaw  

-INTJ


----------



## Gantz

Uh guys, I have a problem.

Gryffindor -10
Slytherin - 10
Ravenclaw -10
Hufflepuff - 10
*Your in-depth results are:*Gryffindor - 10
Hufflepuff - 10
Ravenclaw - 10
Slytherin - 10​


----------



## Noble4

I got Gryffindor

Your in-depth results are:

Gryffindor - 13
Slytherin - 9
Ravenclaw - 8
Hufflepuff - 7


----------



## Mr. Objectivity

According to a test devised by JK Rowling herself (Pottermore) I am a Ravenclaw,as I expected but nonetheless awaited the result anxiously.


----------



## emberwing

All tests peg me as Hufflepuff, with which I agree wholeheartedly

Pottermore got me as a Hatstall between Slytherin and Hufflepuff though...which makes a LOT of sense. I am a Slytherpuff!


----------



## Ninja_Midget

I got Ravenclaw, yesss.

On Pottermore, I was a hatstall given the choice between Gryffindor and Hufflepuff -- I chose Hufflepuff, because even though I am a typical INTP and not terribly good at getting stuff done, I value loyalty, fairness and kindness. I guess I'm a Huffleclaw. roud:


----------



## enmity

Slytherin - 15
Gryffindor - 12
Ravenclaw - 9
Hufflepuff - 7

INTP


----------



## Riggs

<p style="font-size:8pt;"><a href="http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quiz-House.html"><img src="http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quizzes/HP-Ravenclaw.jpg" style="border:none; width:256px; height106px;" title="Ravenclaw"></a><br><a href="http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quiz-House.html">Which Hogwarts house will you be sorted into?</a></p>

*Your in-depth results are:*
Ravenclaw - 15
Hufflepuff - 14
Gryffindor - 
13
Slytherin - 5​
Hmmm interesting. I was placed in Ravenclaw, but I was close to Hufflepuff and Gryffindor. At least I'm not Slytherin :tongue:


----------



## Riggs

Meh...

[p style="font-size:8pt;"][a href="[URL]http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quiz-House.html"><img[/URL] src="[URL]http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quizzes/HP-Ravenclaw.jpg[/URL]" style="border:none; width:256px; height106px;" title="Ravenclaw"][/a][br][a href="http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quiz-House.html">Which Hogwarts house will you be sorted into?[/a][/p]


----------



## Riggs

I give up....


----------



## hulia

*ISFJ*











Hufflepuff - 13
Gryffindor - 12
Ravenclaw - 10
Slytherin - 10

I was sorted as a Hufflepuff in Pottermore, too.


----------



## lazyafternoons

Hufflepuff - 14 
Ravenclaw - 12
Gryffindor - 10
Slytherin - 6

I'm a Hufflepuff on Pottermore also.
H​


----------



## Sporadic Aura

I feel like I'm probably the only ENTP to ever get a Hufflepuff result.









*To put this result on your web page, copy this text and paste it into your html code.*<p style="font-size:8pt;"><a href="http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quiz-House.html"><img src="http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quizzes/HP-Hufflepuff.jpg" style="border:none; width:256px; height106px;" title="Hufflepuff"></a><br><a href="http://www.thealmightyguru.com/Reviews/HarryPotter/Docs/Quiz-House.html">Which Hogwarts house will you be sorted into?</a></p>

*Your in-depth results are:*​Hufflepuff - 14
Ravenclaw - 14
Gryffindor - 12
Slytherin - 7


----------



## Ummon

*INFJ*

I used to only get Ravenclaw on these quizzes; now it seems like I get Hufflepuff more often.
Beware the badgers! *-*










Your in-depth results are:

Hufflepuff - 17
Ravenclaw - 13
Gryffindor - 9
Slytherin - 6

I think Slytherin is a respectable house. Some of the Slytherin answers on this quiz, though… I'm not sure if even the Slytherins would pick them XD


----------



## The Chameleon

Pottermore sorted me into Slytherin, which I strongly disagree with. I usually place myself in Gryffindor not only because I identify with a lot of their traits (Ravenclaw as well) but when I was going into 7th grade, I did a things in which whatever team I was put onto for middle school corresponded with my Hogwarts house, and I got Gryffindor. 
Honestly I could see myself in any house except Hufflepuff.

(ENTP)


----------



## TootsieBear267

ENTJ-Slytherin








This is the house I wanted the most. Ravenclaw is awesome too! It would be awesome to ask Luna Lovegood or Hermione Granger out. 
Slytherin - 14
Gryffindor - 11
Ravenclaw - 10
Hufflepuff - 5


----------



## Desiderium

*ISFP*

I usually score either Gryffindor or Slytherin on misc. quizzes, but Pottermore said Slytherin, so I went with that. I think I'm kind of becoming less Slytherin and more Gryffindor as I mature though.










Your in-depth results are:

Gryffindor - 13
Slytherin - 11
Ravenclaw - 9
Hufflepuff - 6


----------



## cake

ENFP


Your in -depth results are:

Gryffindor-12
Hufflepuff-12
Ravenclaw-11
Slytherin-7

so pretty much, just not Slytherin lol


----------



## 121689

Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw, Gryffindor, and Slytherin. Can't remember the numbers now though .


----------



## Katie Koopa

I'm an INTJ.

Gryffindor - 12
Ravenclaw - 10
Hufflepuff - 9
Slytherin - 9

I'm a Slytherin on Pottermore though. Personally I think I fit into either Slytherin or Ravenclaw.


----------



## ContemplativeStatistic

Slytherin - 14
Ravenclaw - 10
Gryffindor - 10
Hufflepuff - 5

I knew I would be placed in Slytherin anyway...


----------



## tantomoriremotutti

INTJ and Slytherin, even if Ravenclaw attracts me a lot...










Slytherin - 12
Ravenclaw - 11
Gryffindor - 10
Hufflepuff - 9


----------



## 0+n*1

Hufflepuff - 11
Ravenclaw - 10
Slytherin - 10
Gryffindor - 8

I guess. I tend to score Ravenclaw but apparently I am too ordinary to belong there.

ah, I am an ISTP


----------



## blooming_wild

INFJ







Loyal, Dependable, Hardworking
Hufflepuff- 15
Ravenclaw- 12
Gryffindor- 10
Slytherin- 6


----------



## GundamChao

I get Ravenclaw every time I've taken that test, or any other Sorter, including the one on Pottermore.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon

I've always been on the border between Gryffindor and Ravenclaw.

*INFP
*
Gryffindor - 12
Ravenclaw - 12
Hufflepuff - 11
Slytherin - 8


----------



## mikan

I got ravenclaw.


----------



## phoenixmarie

I don't like it, but an ISFJ Hufflepuff. Ah well, at least J.K herself has joined our team of particularly good finders.


----------



## kiriosa

phoenixmarie said:


> I don't like it, but an ISFJ Hufflepuff. Ah well, at least J.K herself has joined our team of particularly good finders.


Actually, Jo is a Gryffindor. She was sorted into Hufflepuff by an online sorting test once but she doesn't consider herself one. Why don't you like it? To be honest, I think Hufflepuff is actually the best of all houses. They have the best traits. I mean, come on, kindness, hard work, patience, fair play - that's nothing to feel ashamed of. And being a Hufflepuff doesn't mean you're not "good enough" for the other houses. You can still be brave, smart or ambitious, but Hufflepuffs have other beliefs and goals. That's what it's also about. If it wasn't, Hermione probably wouldn't be in Gryffindor (I also think she's too close-minded to be a Ravenclaw but anyway...).
And just think about the battle of hogwarts. Most of the hufflepuffs stayed to fight while most slytherins and many ravenclaws left. But they didn't stayed to be heroes like the gryffindors did, but because they truly care about the people and especially their loved ones, of course. They wanted to restore peace. Sure, the other students who stayed wanted that too but like Jo said, gryffindors can be quite showing off at times (and she was talking about this topic when she said that). Hufflepuffs have such pure intentions. I think they are really admirable and it makes me sad to see that so many people think bad about this house. In the end, it says a lot about our society, too. Hufflepuffs traits and values should be much more admired than they seem to be.
(I'm sorry if this sounded a bit harsh...don't take it personally, ok?)

I'm a ravenclaw btw.


----------



## LyeLye

Hufflepuff - 11
Ravenclaw - 11
Gryffindor - 10
Slytherin - 8

It said Hufflepuff, but since it was a tie, I figured I had the ultimate decision and chose Ravenclaw


----------



## phoenixmarie

vitae said:


> Actually, Jo is a Gryffindor. She was sorted into Hufflepuff by an online sorting test once but she doesn't consider herself one. Why don't you like it? To be honest, I think Hufflepuff is actually the best of all houses. They have the best traits. I mean, come on, kindness, hard work, patience, fair play - that's nothing to feel ashamed of. And being a Hufflepuff doesn't mean you're not "good enough" for the other houses. You can still be brave, smart or ambitious, but Hufflepuffs have other beliefs and goals. That's what it's also about. If it wasn't, Hermione probably wouldn't be in Gryffindor (I also think she's too close-minded to be a Ravenclaw but anyway...).
> And just think about the battle of hogwarts. Most of the hufflepuffs stayed to fight while most slytherins and many ravenclaws left. But they didn't stayed to be heroes like the gryffindors did, but because they truly care about the people and especially their loved ones, of course. They wanted to restore peace. Sure, the other students who stayed wanted that too but like Jo said, gryffindors can be quite showing off at times (and she was talking about this topic when she said that). Hufflepuffs have such pure intentions. I think they are really admirable and it makes me sad to see that so many people think bad about this house. In the end, it says a lot about our society, too. Hufflepuffs traits and values should be much more admired than they seem to be.
> (I'm sorry if this sounded a bit harsh...don't take it personally, ok?)
> 
> I'm a ravenclaw btw.


Oh, you weren't being harsh at all, it's fine! I'm glad you called me out on this; I've always been the one to kind of join in on the Hufflepuff bashing and I know it's wrong. Harry Potter was my entire childhood, and I'd always dreamed of getting my letter when I turned eleven, and then being sorted into Gryffindor. I always thought Hufflepuff was the lame house to be sorted in; if you weren't brave, or smart, or ambitious for power, that's where you went. You were nobody special in Hufflepuff. But your message made me rethink it. I admit, I haven't thought too much about HP since the films ended, as it was a very fond memory and that chapter in my life had simply ended. But you're completely right, and I apologize for my somewhat snide comment. Thank you for standing up for Hufflepuffs


----------



## Daniel Heckert

Ravenclaw - 14
Gryffindor - 12
Hufflepuff - 10
Slytherin - 8

ISTP


----------



## smokeafish

Ravenclaw
Slytherin
Gryffindor
Hufflepuff
Closed the scores too quickly.
intp


----------

